# Suggestions for Pompano



## Benw86 (Aug 16, 2011)

Anyone have any suggestions on how to cook a pompano?


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

My favorite is Blackened followed by grilled.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Grilling on the half shell with just a little melted butter and seasoned to your taste is hard to beat. However, if you skin them, fried pompano is phenomenal. I cut the pieces into nuggets and its one of my five year olds favorite meal.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's a classic New Orleans recipe:

Antoine's Pompano en Papillote (submitted by Pat Kersteter)
by Old Biloxi Recipes, by Sonya Fountain Miller on Monday, May 31, 2010 at 5:51am ·
Antoine's Pompano en Papillote

3 medium-sized pompanos*
3 cups water
1 chopped shallot or
2 tablespoons chopped onion
6 tablespoons butter
2 1/4 cups white wine
1 cup crabmeat
1 cup diced cooked shrimp
1/2 clove garlic -- minced
1 1/2 cups chopped onions
1 Pinch thyme
1 bay leaf
2 cups fish stock
2 tablespoons flour
2 egg yolks
Salt and pepper



* Fresh salmon -- sea trout, or striped bass, grouper may be used when pompano is unavailable

Clean pompanos and cut into 6 fillets, removing head and backbone.
Simmer heads and bones in water until there are 2 cups stock. Sauté fillets with shallot in 2 tablespoons butter and add 2 cups wine. Cover and simmer slowly until fillets are tender, about 5-8 minutes.
Sauté crabmeat, shrimp, and 1/4 clove garlic in 2 tablespoons butter. Add onion and remaining garlic and cook 10 minutes. Add thyme, bay leaf, and 1 3/4 cups fish stock, and simmer 10 minutes.
Melt 2 tablespoons butter, blend in flour, and gradually stir in remaining 1/4 cup fish stock. Add to crabmeat mixture with wine stock drained from fillets. Simmer, stirring constantly, until thickened. Beat egg yolks and mix with sauce and remaining 1/4 cup wine. Add salt and pepper to taste. Chillin refrigerator until firm.
Cut 6 parchment hearts 12 inches long and 8 inches wide. Oil paper well. Place the sauce (divided into 6 portions) on one side of heart, lay fillet on sauce, and fold over other half of paper. Seal edges of paper by folding over and pinching together all around. Lay the sealed hearts on an oiled baking sheet and bake at 450 degrees F. 15 minutes, or until the paper hearts are browned. Serve at once, cutting open paper at table. Serves 6.

Source:
"Antoine's in New Orleans"


Jim


----------



## Benw86 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. Unfortunately i only have 1 pomp so i cant do the new orleans thing but it sounds really good! Think I'm gonna try it on the grill with the butter and seasoning. Thanks again.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

When all else fails wrap it in bacon! It's my favorite way to cook pretty much all fish....

1. Filet
2. salt & pepper
3. wrap in 1/2 slice bacon
4. grill over open flame
5. top with a little pico de gallo

never fails.


----------



## BrookMelee (Nov 10, 2012)

I like to gut them and leave them whole, minus the entrails. When you grill 'em that way, a gland in their head pops and some of the juice gets on the meat - tastes like butter. Plus, I like crispy pompano skin.


----------

